# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ανάκτηση δεδομένων από σκληρό δίσκο

## ospite

Γεια σας παιδιά, έχω έναν εξωτερικό δίσκο 40GB (αρχείο RAW λέει αλλά είναι NTFS) όπου τον βλέπουν τα win και ανάβουν όλα τα λαμπάκια του κανονικά .. κάνει και θόρυβο ότι διαβάζει αλλά δεν τον ανοίγουνε τα win μου βγάζουν μόνο ένα μήνυμα που λέει ότι θέλει format!! Με ένα πρόγραμμα ανάκτησης πρέπει να κάνω format πρώτα!! Ξέρετε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μπορώ να σώσω τα αρχεία ή να κάνω κάτι άλλο; Ευχαριστώ!!

*translated by gRooV

----------


## aeonios

Καλώς ήλθες.
Τι λειτουργικό σύστημα ακριβώς φοράει το pc σου;Εχει δυνατότητα από το bios του H/Y να ξεκινήσει συσκευές μέσω usb;o δίσκος σου στη usb συσκευή έχει λειτουργικό σύστημα που μπορεί να είναι εκκινήσιμο;

Αν έχεiς χp/2000/2003/nt   στο πισι σου και τίποτε από τα παραπάνω δεν μπορείς να δεις και ο εξωτερικός δίσκος είναι 3.5΄΄ μπορείς να ανοίξεις το κουτί του PC σου και να τον βάλεις μέσα σαν δεύτερο πχ στη θέση του cdrom/dvdr αφού πρώτο τον δηλώσεις σαν Slave αν υπάρχει άλλη συσκευή στην ίδια καλωδιοταινία.Ξεκίνησε το πισι σου από τον πρώτο δίσκο και πιθανόν τα αρχεία σου να εμφανιστούν.


Αν δεν παίξει βάλε το δίσκο αυτόν στη θέση του δίσκου που έχεις στο πισι σου με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις  στα Jumpers. Προμηθέψου το cd που κυκλοφορεί από χέρι σε χέρι ή στο ιντερνετ και λέγεται hirens boot cd και ξεκίνα το pc σου με αυτό στο cdrom. Αφού ξεκινήσεις από το cd αυτό θα βρεις στα μενου προγράμματα ανάκτησης των αρχειων του δίσκου σου ή ακόμα και χαμένων partitions.[/list]

----------


## ospite

ευχαριστώ!!! Ο δίσκος δεν έχει λειτουργικό μα ούτε και καλωδιοταινία, παίρνει μόνο usb!! Το pc είναι laptop και έχει xp.

*translated by gRooV

----------


## aeonios

> ευχαριστώ!!! Ο δίσκος δεν έχει λειτουργικό μα ούτε και καλωδιοταινία, παίρνει μόνο usb!! Το pc είναι laptop και έχει xp.



Αν ανοίξεις το κουτί του εξωτερικού δίσκου θα δεις πως έχει μια μικρή ! Αν μπορείς γράφε με ελληνικά όμως  :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

Πώς γίνεται να θέλει φορμάτ και να έχει και αρχεία μέσα?
Τότε έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!
Η είναι καινούργιος (παρθένος) ή έχει καταστραφεί ή έχει χάσει τα αρχεία (μου έχει συμβεί!)!

----------


## aeonios

Κάτι ακόμα....
κάποιες τέτοιες συσκευές θέλουν drivers για τα xp ακόμα!
Είσαι σίγουρος πως την εξωτερική αυτή συσκευή την έχουν δει σωστά τα window$? Μήπως στο πινακας ελέγχου->σύστημα-> διαχείριση συσκευών έχει τίποτε κίτρινα θαυμαστικά σε άγνωστες συσκευές;;;

----------


## stratos77

φιλε απο εξωτερικη συσκευη usb δεν προκειτε να βρεις ακρη.εαν δεν μπορεις μονος ζητα απο ενα φιλο να βγαλεις τον δισκο και να τον βαλεις 2ρο στον υπολογιστη σου εαν εχεις η να τον δωσεις στον φιλο σου να τον βαλετε στον δικο του!!ετσι σιγουρα θα μπορεσεις να δεις και να παρεις οτι εχεις εκει μεσα..δεν γινετσι να τον εχει δει ο υπολογιστης σου τον δισκο μεσα απο την usb θυρα και μετα να σου ζηταει να κανεις φορματ.κατι αλλο θα ειναι που δεν μας το ξεκαθαριζεις.πιθανον να μην τον εχεις κανει ακομα φορματ!!κοιτα το και ξαναπες μας

----------


## gsmaster

Με το Easy Recovery έχει σωθεί κόσμος με τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, και παίζει και μέσω USB. Το θέμα είναι που θα το βρείς.
Επίσης το GetDataback είναι καλό αλλά τα δεν βλέπει τα αρχεία με ελληνικά ονόματα. (Θα τα σώσει αλλά το όνομα θα είναι κινέζικο. Δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει μέσω USB)

Ότι και να κάνεις, ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ να κανεις φορμάτ.


ΥΓ Επίσης και με κάποιο Boot CD θα κάνεις δουλειά αλλα δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

----------


## kostas30

η τελευταια εκδοση  του  GetDataback τα βλεπει κανονικα ,  :Wink:   :Wink:    ελληνικα

----------


## ospite

euxaristw paidia..sorry gia tous xaraktirea alla eimai italia kai to pc den exei ellhnika..  apo oti katalaba den katalabate kala h den ta eipa kala...tha ta ksanapw mia fora
exw ena ekswreriko disko(40GB) pou mou edosw enans filos kai mou eipe oti afou ton ftiaksw kai tou sosw ta arxeia pou exei mesa tha mporw na kratisw ton disko!!!o diskos einai blepontas ths iditites leei oti einai arxeio raw kai oGb alla afou paw na kanw format mou dixnei oti exei 37GB arxeia!!tora ta xp ton dixnoun kanonika otan ton sindew me to usb!!alla otan paw na ton anoiksw mou bgazei ena mhn oti thelei format kai den ton anoigei me kanenan tropo ebala kai ena progmama pou mou eipane (Tune Up Utilities 2006 gia anakthsh katastramenon arxeion)alla to idio pragma ton blepei alla den ton anoigei kai bgazei to idio mhnima gia format!!!tora katebazw ta programata pou mou lete kai tha ta dokimasw...kai meta lew na kanw ayto pou leei o filos diladei na to sidensw sto pc san deutero...anoigontas ton disko omws tha brw tainia gia na ton sindesw sthn mitrikh h exei mono to usb!!den mou gemizei to mati na exei tainia....tora skeftomai oti autos pou mou ton edose mporei na exei kanei kapoia malakia se ena alo pc kai telika na mhn exei arxeia mesa giati mou mou dixnei 0GB!!
euxaristw paidia gia ths simboules kai ton xrono pou sas rokanisa...ta kala pou kanete na ta brite mprosta sas

----------


## ok1gr

Τί τύπου είναι το partition?
fat32? ntfs? linux?
μάλλον το τελευταίο...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Δεν θυμαμε καλα αλλα νομιζω οτι ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα παλιοτερα με εναν σκληρο (εσωτερικο) , και με windows 98  τον εβλεπε κανονικα  τον δισκο και τα αρχεια . (παραλληλη  συνδεση με καλωδιοταινια με αλλον σκληρο  και ορισμενος ως slave  ή και χωρις κα8ολου jumper )
Για ψαξε να βρεις καποιον που να εχει windows 98   και συνδεσε τον δισκο σου εστω  μεσω usb μηπως εισαι τυχερος  και  ξεμπερδεψεις ετσι.

----------


## ospite

με το Easy Recovery εκανα δουλεια τα ανακτησα τα δεδομενα απλος μερικα δεν τα διαβαζει  θα δοκιμασω απο της επιλογες του προγραμματος Easy Recovery  για διαλημενα αρχεια και θα δω μην τα φτιαχνει..ευχαριστω...grazie ciao

----------

